# Just want to know FARRIER TOM safe & well



## stoneybroke (16 September 2012)

As title.....If anyone has information regarding the whereabouts of a stunning homebred, 13 year old, 15.2/15.3, dark dun gelding named FARRIER TOM, PLEASE, PLEASE CONTACT ME on 07768 604179. ......just want to know he is ok and well. I sold him to Kent and last known whereabouts Hartley Jan 12. Much loved and missed would love to know he is ok. Thanks


----------



## cronkmooar (16 September 2012)

Now don't get your hopes up - but this horses name is familiar to me.

If you have searched posts on here for him and there is nothing do the same on Horse Gossip

Just in case - maybe put a post in new lounge too (it will get moved but best place to get it noticed for a while)

Good luck


----------

